# Subscribers who offer free stopovers for other subscribers



## willetttiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Stopover and campsite 4 miles from Euro Tunnel:

The Black Horse @Monks Horton TN25 6AP offers free stopover if you have a meal at the pub electric is £2.50 per night

only 2 miles from juction 11 of the M20
Nice and peaceful very large car park and field
horses dogs and even children welcome


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi willetttiger

I have had to make a couple of small changes to your post / thread, hope you do not mind. We have a fairly strict policy on advertising to stop the treads getting full of them but yours is a great offer to subscribers and I wonder what other places / pubs do the same thing. If anyone knows of any please let us know

Welcome to MHF, do you have a motorhome yourself?

stew


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome, and glad to see you back.

What is the access like to your hostellry?

tony


----------



## willetttiger (Jan 11, 2010)

*RE THE LANE*

Hi thanks for your comments the lane is fine to get down my local farmer can get his 16ft wide combine down and we have articulated lorrys down there most days and the are passing places every 150 yards


----------



## Penpusher (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Willetiger,
Thanks for the great offer. Have been looking for a good site near Ashford for years - no exaggeration. Looking forward to meeting you on next trip.

Penpusher


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: RE THE LANE*



willetttiger said:


> Hi thanks for your comments the lane is fine to get down my local farmer can get his 16ft wide combine down and we have articulated lorrys down there most days and the are passing places every 150 yards


That's good enough for me.

JohnW


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Glad you decided to subscribe wilettiger-you won't regret it. Welcome & thanks for the info


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

You will have another 2 vans staying for a the night sometime beginning of August,  subs paid for already. :wink: 

Charlie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

One further question after looking at the postcode on Google earth, what if possible, are the gps coords of the pub.

tony


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

This pub allows motorhomes to overnight on the car park if you drink and/or eat in the pub.

http://www.countryinns.co.uk/

Quiet village in Norfolk


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Perhaps we can add a section on Nightly Stopovers, where all of these places could be listed ?

A great idea that needs more support I think


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

**** said:


> Perhaps we can add a section on Nightly Stopovers, where all of these places could be listed ?
> 
> A great idea that needs more support I think


Indeed we already have such a facility ****, it's called the Campsite Database. You'll find that you can search for pub stopovers or wildcamping spots if you wish, plenty in there.

The O/P has now added his site to the database, if any of you stay there, please leave a review for the rest of us.

CAMPSITE ENTRY HERE


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Just checked the link given by Ken.... yet another discount to add ..... 
The Black Horse

 MHF Subscriber Discount:	free dessert :hello1:


----------

